# Dar am de gând să te fac să dispară.



## mihi

Hi all,_
_
Why is _dispară _used here? I would have expected _dispari_. What do I not understand correctly?

_Dar am de gând să te fac să dispară._
But I'm going to make you disappear.

Thank you so much.


----------



## farscape

You are right, the verb "a dispărea" is not used correctly - wrong conjugation.

The form you proposed - Să dispari - is the right one to be used here. Maybe it was a simple case of autocorrection?


----------



## irinet

In this case, as you said it's *dispari *the correct form.

I assume there's a typo with either *te* that could be *le* to match *dispară, *or the one that you noticed and asked about.


----------



## danielstan

fac să dispară - Traducere în engleză - exemple în română | Reverso Context 

Indeed, there is a bad example on the page above:
"Dar am de gând să te fac să dispară"


----------

